# NGrD (New Gaming Rig Day)



## habicore_5150 (Jul 13, 2011)

while i was on the hunt for some good components for a new computer build, i got a call from my bro in law who offered me a full system that includes the following:

Intel Core i7 2600k 3.4GHz Quad-Core processor






Biostar TP67B+ Mobo





Powercolor Radeon HD6950
(with optional upgrade to HD6970, which im not gonna do)





G.Skill Ripjaws X 4gb DDR3 (1333mhz) Ram
(16 gb total since im doing other things than gaming)





CoolerMaster HIF 912 case
w/ universal remote










Diablotek PHD series 750w power brick
its not modular, but i can live with that



​
and a Hitachi 1TB drive
its not pictured because (without sounding hard-drive-ist) its like any other SATA drive, now had it been a solid state or a Velociraptor, then it would get its own pic

all for $650

only things missing in this neat package is:
Logitech G510 keyboard
Logitech G400 mouse
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

once i get every thing assembled, ill post exactly how its holding up


----------



## groph (Jul 13, 2011)

$650 holy dicks. Nice system.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice deal dude


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jul 13, 2011)

Jstring said:


> Nice deal dude



i thought so too when i did a price for performance comparison between this and what i was originally going for

AMD A8-3850 processor - 2.9ghz quad w/ integrated HD6550 graphics
G.Skill Ripjaws X 16gb (4x4gb) DDR3 1600mhz Ram (what i got was 1333mhz, i can live with that)
Biostar TA75A+ FM1 socket
WD Caviar Black 640GB


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have four of those i7's in my pc right now. Love em', great choice.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jul 14, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> I have four of those i7's in my pc right now. Love em', great choice.



4 i7s? What mobo are you using?


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jul 14, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> 4 i7s? What mobo are you using?



i think he means 4 separate PCs loaded with i7s

now, had there been a normal mobo that supports multiple LGA 1155 sockets, then that would be one hell of a gaming rig in terms of processing

*EDIT 1*
so lets see something
Whole new gaming rig with Windows 7 Professional instead of Ultimate (bitching was NOT involved): $600
A copy of Crysis (the real deal): $50
The fact that the package didn't include a SATA CD/DVD Drive and can't use a IDE-to-USB cable on it because its too thick: Priceless


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jul 16, 2011)

ok, after many days of messing around with this thing, its finally come together

This is the assembly without the side case
(and the messy as all hell wiring and cabling)





mmm, 2GB video memory








Sweet





Approval One





and Approval Two





i decided to be a bit more "specific" and use a benchmarking program called PerformanceTest




​ 
if some of you dont know what these numbers mean, then its alright
most of it translates into "its a damn good machine"

*EDIT*

But I went ahead and did the Windows Experience Thingy anyways





if i had a solid state or a high RPM drive in there, then i would have scored higher, but i can live with a near 6/8 rating​


----------



## powergroover (Jul 24, 2011)

all of that for $650 

have you got the G400 mouse ?? how does it performs ??


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jul 24, 2011)

powergroover said:


> all of that for $650
> 
> have you got the G400 mouse ?? how does it performs ??



didnt get the Logitech Keyboard/Mouse (G510/G400) setup yet, still waiting on it though


----------



## dacimvrl (Jul 30, 2011)

that's a killer deal, 650 for all that, i pbly can't get the gfx card and the cpu for 650 lol


----------



## habicore_5150 (Aug 5, 2011)

since i cant go back and edit any of my posts, kinda wanting to shed some light on some more info

im not gonna be getting a Logitech G400 mouse
gonna be grabbing a G500 instead

which is kinda funny since when i was screwing around with my pc builds back then, with the Logitech peripheral setup, i had picked a G500 to begin with, but i dont mind having a 10 button over an 8 button mouse (since i grown attached to a 5 button (right/left, scroll wheel, 2 side) mouse)


----------



## habicore_5150 (Aug 11, 2011)

bit of a bumpish here, but they finally came in today

The Dynamic (USB) Duo





Logitech G510 Keyboard





Logitech G500 Mouse



​
everything ran flawlessly, no bumps or anything


----------



## Wookieslayer (Aug 25, 2011)

wow, congrats!

I AM JELLY


can't imagine how sick it must run / look


----------



## Origin (Aug 25, 2011)

Jesus, i7 price alone is keeping me from finishing my upgrades as of late. I have a half-upgraded PC that effectively bottlenecks itself, for however long it takes til some bigass sales come on for stuff.  Good score man.


----------

